# Looking for livery yards/private stables near Steet, Somerset.



## acoats (26 February 2014)

Good Morning,

I will be moving to Street in the very near future and am looking for 1 or 2 DIY/part livery stable vacancies or space on a private yard.

I am a 32yr old professional female and a very experienced showjumper with two horses competing at the top end of the national circuit (1 stallion that is very well behaved).

On site or very local accommodation would be a massive plus as well - I come with the usual dog and cat but no other extras!!

Any suggestions welcomed please.

** I also have my own yard to rent near Highbridge - 8.5 acres of flat ground divided into 4 paddocks with 3 permanent stables and 2 temporary stables on skids, mains water and a generator **

I look forward to your suggestions. 

Many Thanks.


----------



## MissDora (27 February 2014)

Hi there,

I am also currently looking for a livery yard in this area for my Irish Sports horse. So far I have found Naydon, Kingfisher, Tor View and Burcott. I would ideally like a smaller private yard with good turnout. Any help would be really appreciated.

**Also interested in finding a sharer for 2/3 days a week**

Many thanks!


----------



## TheMule (27 February 2014)

Out of those suggested Naydon or Kingfisher would be the most suitable, both are about 10/15 mins from Street
There is Somerton Court but I'm not sure how geared up to a stallion it would be.
Tor View is the closest but probs not suitable. Burcott is run well, though again, I'm not sure how a stallion would fit in as there's a riding school there too.


----------



## Shazzababs (3 March 2014)

Kingfisher is up for sale, so not sure how much longer it will be there in its current state.

Probably too far away but there is a big yard at Sparkford which is often advertising locally.

Considering how horsey thae area is Livery yards seem to be thin on the ground.  There are a few private years around, I rent a stable, in mine, but its taken at the moment.

MissDora, if you are looking closer to Castle Cary it might be worth checking the boards in Ridemore (Wincanton) and Mole Valley in Yeovil, although I was in the latter at the weekend and there wasn't much there.  Also, try and get hold of a copy of the Blackmore Vale magazine (Its free and comes out Fridays), you're slightly out of its area, but it does sometimes cary ads from further a field.


----------



## Jill White (25 March 2014)

acoats said:



			Good Morning,

I will be moving to Street in the very near future and am looking for 1 or 2 DIY/part livery stable vacancies or space on a private yard.

I am a 32yr old professional female and a very experienced showjumper with two horses competing at the top end of the national circuit (1 stallion that is very well behaved).

On site or very local accommodation would be a massive plus as well - I come with the usual dog and cat but no other extras!!

Any suggestions welcomed please.

** I also have my own yard to rent near Highbridge - 8.5 acres of flat ground divided into 4 paddocks with 3 permanent stables and 2 temporary stables on skids, mains water and a generator **

I look forward to your suggestions. 

Many Thanks.
		
Click to expand...


If you haven't found one yet, suggest you try The Forge at Yeovilton - they have boxes available, indoor school and turnout


----------



## Jill White (25 March 2014)

Suggest you try The Forge at Yeovilton (right next to airbase) - has indoor school, resident instructor and turnout


----------



## BlueEyes97 (12 February 2015)

Hello to all,

I'm looking for Livery yards in the Somerton, Yeovil areas, possibly a little bit further. DIY or part Livery. Need a Stable, School, turn out, not bothered about 24/7 and some good hacking. I know Naydon's full, Kingfisher up for sale. Court equestrian no good. Midney don't seem to answer. 
I've been doing a bit of homework, but I know not all yards advertised.
Can anyone think of anywhere else, Don't mind private little yard or a larger yard. Help would be much appreciated


----------

